

Ask HN: When Github blows up, who do I email? - DiabloD3

Github is spewing random garbage (broken HTTPS proxy?) into pages. Who do I contact? Do the Github staff read HN?
======
tanoku
It's fixed now. Sorry for the fuss! In the future, support@github.com is the
right place to reach us.

~~~
DiabloD3
Let no one say Github doesn't take care of their users. :D

